# EddieME August 28, 2007 - September 4,2020



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

For strictly sentimental reasons I have returned to the GRF with the sad news that we had to say goodbye to our Eddie. We are heartbroken. As new puppy owners this forum helped us with wonderful support! We made friends here as well and even got to meet some other Maine owners in person. Oakley'sDad Rob was one of them who I know is so so missed! 
Eddie was a Maine Kelore golden (Cookie Kelly back then) He was the happiest, sweetest, and most loving dog you'd ever want to meet.
He gave us 13 of the best years of our lives. He was truly our once in a lifetime dog and we miss him beyond words.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Eddie. It sounds like he had a wonderful long life with you. I know how much this hurts.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry to read of your loss of Eddie. Your words, describing his life with you, explain it all. Some of us will feel you were so lucky to spend 13 years with him, but we also know it is never long enough. Take care and cherish those wonderful memories.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

So sorry to hear! Sounds like he gave you a great 13 years, sorry for your loss


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Eddie.


----------

